# Found Epson 4800 chip resetter for maint tank and cartridges



## Jill46 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, Thanks for the great response - I did find one - several people sent and recommended this link for a chip resetter for maint tank and ink cartridges so I ordered one. I did email them and they responded promptly that it Did reset the maint tank, too! It was $10 plus shipping.

DTG Inks - Home

Thanks so much for the help!
Jill


----------

